# Transgenderism is Jurassic Park



## Dom Cruise (Jun 19, 2019)

Thread theme 





Alright, I'm new here so cut me a little slack, still getting a hang of posting here, but I'd like to share a funny/serious thought.

I've noticed the attitude about trans people here is pretty negative and hey, that's fine, but I wanted to offer my perspective on the matter

I've realized that Jurassic Park is funnily enough a pretty good metaphor for this situation, well sort of.

Basically the themes of Jurassic Park deal with man's desire to control nature, "you never had control, that was the illusion"

Where is the line drawn between what man can control and achieve and what is entirely up to nature? The sky seems to be the limit in this day and age due to our technological prowess, but is it really? What if we don't have the control we think we do? You can clone a dinosaur, but that doesn't mean you can show it off in a zoo, just like you can bring a horse to water but you can't make it drink.

In today's world we have more and more people saying that they can just choose whatever gender they want, nature be damned.

And no, it's not fair that you can't choose your gender, it's not fair that a big aspect of life like that is out of our control, but that's life, that's nature, life may find a way but it isn't always fair.

Just like the dinosaurs may break out and start killing people, messing with gender the way we do today is dangerous and has resulted in deaths, this is no laughing matter, we are doing people a disservice by not bring them more down to Earth.

But there is a tragic element to trannies though, like John Hammond at the end looking at his Amber cane while the sad piano music was playing, the dude was wrong, basically the villain of the story, but he had a dream and it's a shame his dream just didn't jibe with reality, you can't help but have some sympathy (but in this scenario imagine John Hammond is a tranny)

It really is funny how prescient Jurassic Park is, but that's Michael Crichton for you, the dude was smart as hell and way ahead of his time, Rising Sun critiqued political correctness, Disclosure critiqued women in the work force and State of Fear critiqued global warming, but it all boils down to what he was talking about in Jurassic Park, that modern man has a god complex and it's bound to bite us in the ass, like a dinosaur would.


----------



## Red Hood (Jun 19, 2019)

As a rule KiwiFarms has nothing in particular against trans people. It's troons we dislike. There is a difference.

And the dinosaurs in Jurassic Park change their sex, not their gender. If we're playing by those rules.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jun 19, 2019)

The Shadow said:


> As a rule KiwiFarms has nothing in particular against trans people. It's troons we dislike. There is a difference.
> 
> And the dinosaurs in Jurassic Park change their sex, not their gender. If we're playing by those rules.



I see, for sure as with anyone, it all comes down to attitude, trans or not,  I support people's freedom in their pursuit of happiness at the end of the day, but I would hope that they can make an educated decision and keep an important level of perspective in the matter rather than go full on Tumblr.

That's why for example the way they want to push gender reassignment surgery on younger and younger people is an obvious crossing of the line.

And heh, I totally forgot the dinosaurs could actually change their sex, that muddles my metaphor quite a bit and shows how complicated this issue is, but nevertheless the point of Jurassic Park still stands that there's only so much man can control about the world and when we only "asks ourselves if we could" do something rather than if we _"should_ do" something we're bound to run into trouble.


----------



## Clop (Jun 19, 2019)

The dinosaurs switched genders because of frog DNA, and some species of frogs switch genders because it's in their biology. The entire single-gender bit was to control the population of the dinos similar to sterilization in our pets.

Are we done?


----------



## The Manglement (Jun 19, 2019)

I knew from the post that you had registered in the last 24 hours. Welcome to KF, thanks for the link to the JP Theme.


----------



## eldri (Jun 19, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> the dude was smart as hell and way ahead of his time


What Michael Crichton did not foresee is the oddly significant amount of SFM porn featuring the Jurassic Park's version of velociraptors.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jun 19, 2019)

eldri said:


> What Michael Crichton did not foresee is the oddly significant amount of SFM porn featuring the Jurassic Park's version of velociraptors.



Life... finds a way.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Jun 19, 2019)

Do you secretly want to fuck a dinosaur?


----------



## Basil II (Jun 19, 2019)

The Shadow said:


> As a rule KiwiFarms has nothing in particular against trans people. It's troons we dislike. There is a difference.
> 
> And the dinosaurs in Jurassic Park change their sex, not their gender. If we're playing by those rules.


speak for yourself, all trannies are mentally ill, wanting to cut off your genitals is a mental illness.


----------



## Drunk and Pour (Jun 19, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> ...you can't help but have some sympathy (but in this scenario imagine John Hammond is a tranny)


Ooh, that's pretty hot.

Yeah, Jurassic Park is about man trying to play God by bringing back a long dead species in the name of scientific progress and it gets out of their hand.  I don't think transgenderism is that.  I think transgender activism is much more cynical.  They want to destroy basic biological reality.  The best of them probably really are concerned about the feelings of people who suffer from body dysmorphia.  The worst of them just really hate western culture or even humanity as a whole.  They aren't about progress, but chaos.  They are dissatisfied with their life, jealous of people who they see as happier or who have more, and want to tear everybody down to their level in the interest of fairness.  That's how I see it.

Back to tranny John Hammond, does he get to keep the beard?


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jun 19, 2019)

Drunk and Pour said:


> Ooh, that's pretty hot.
> 
> Yeah, Jurassic Park is about man trying to play God by bringing back a long dead species in the name of scientific progress and it gets out of their hand.  I don't think transgenderism is that.  I think transgender activism is much more cynical.  They want to destroy basic biological reality.  The best of them probably really are concerned about the feelings of people who suffer from body dysmorphia.  The worst of them just really hate western culture or even humanity as a whole.  They aren't about progress, but chaos.  They are dissatisfied with their life, jealous of people who they see as happier or who have more, and want to tear everybody down to their level in the interest of fairness.  That's how I see it.
> 
> Back to tranny John Hammond, does he get to keep the beard?



He does but it's dyed blue.


----------



## DogEatDogFood (Jun 19, 2019)

Mammals don't care about your feelings, you triggered dinotard.


----------



## MediocreMilt (Jun 19, 2019)

> But again, how do you know they're all female? Does someone go into the park and, uh... pull up the dinosaurs' skirts?


----------



## Takodachi (Jun 19, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> I see, for sure as with anyone, it all comes down to attitude, trans or not,  I support people's freedom in their pursuit of happiness at the end of the day, but I would hope that they can make an educated decision and keep an important level of perspective in the matter rather than go full on Tumblr.



No one is troons from chopping their dicks off, we are just laughing at them.


----------



## muh_moobs (Jun 19, 2019)

The Shadow said:


> It's troons we dislike. There is a difference.



Trannies = troons.

A horse is a horse, m8.


----------



## Red Hood (Jun 19, 2019)

muh_moobs said:


> Trannies = troons.
> 
> A horse is a horse, m8.


Eh. The way I see it if someone wants to get a sex change or dress up in the opposite sex's clothing, that it's their business. If they're just trying to live their lives, that's fine by me. I don't make a value judgment because honestly, I don't care.

By saying "as a rule" I more or less meant unless someone is using their genderspecial status to draw attention to themselves for followers/asspats/autism/whatever, we don't really give a shit because we focus on the ones with lolcow value.


----------



## muh_moobs (Jun 19, 2019)

The Shadow said:


> Eh. The way I see it if someone wants to get a sex change or dress up in the opposite sex's clothing, that it's their business.



Until they demand that tax dollars be used for elective cosmetic surgeries.

[QUOTE="The Shadow]
By saying "as a rule" I more or less meant unless someone is using their genderspecial status to draw attention to themselves for followers/asspats/autism/whatever, we don't really give a shit because we focus on the ones with lolcow value.
[/QUOTE]

That's basically the Webster definition of transgender. That's how they all act.


----------



## Eryngium (Jun 19, 2019)

The Shadow said:


> As a rule KiwiFarms has nothing in particular against trans people. It's troons we dislike. There is a difference.
> 
> And the dinosaurs in Jurassic Park change their sex, not their gender. If we're playing by those rules.


Speak for yourself.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jun 19, 2019)

Dom Cruise said:


> Thread theme
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Foresaw what? David Rheims got a sex change in the 1960s.

Weimar Germany had open transvestites in the 1930s.


----------



## JoshPlz (Jun 19, 2019)

Dinosaurs would be so much cooler than mentally ill people with a genital mutiliation fetish, though.


----------



## Basketball Jones (Jun 19, 2019)

> Alright, I'm new here so cut me a little slack, still getting a hang of posting here, but I'd like to share a funny/serious thought.



Nice to meet you. I’m an asshole that’s about to tear this analogy apart. I hope we get along! 



Spoiler: Very detailed breakdown. Spared no expense!






> I've noticed the attitude about trans people here is pretty negative and hey, that's fine, but I wanted to offer my perspective on the matter



The general rule of the Internet is don’t put personal shit online publicly for everyone to see. Regardless of who they are, if someone puts something online and the public finds it comical, the onus is on the person that posted it, not the people laughing. I laugh at dumb shit my friends put online just as much as I laugh at dumb shit trannies put online. Trannies just have a high propensity for attention-seeking behavior, and the current culture doesn’t help to curb this behavior; if anything it emboldens it. 

BUT I’m not here to talk about that. Tell me about transsexual Tyrannosauruses. 



> I've realized that Jurassic Park is funnily enough a pretty good metaphor for this situation, well sort of.
> 
> Basically the themes of Jurassic Park deal with man's desire to control nature, "you never had control, that was the illusion"



Uh...Sorry I gotta cut in right at your thesis sentence, but that’s not the theme of Jurassic Park. The book was written during a time when scientists were discovering the tools for cloning (remember Dolly the sheep?) and this book was inspired by the-then newfound technology and also served as cautionary advisory to not fly to close to the sun. Ian Malcom predicts the downfall of the park in both the movie and the book due to there being too many uncontrollable variables. “Control” is a motif that pops up often, but it’s in conjunction with the reason behind the control, who is doing the controlling, and for what reason control needs to exist. The reason why everything fails is due to the assumption of Hammond and his team that the technology they have will do the controlling for them—and the technology hasn’t been fully tested, which just adds another element of chaos into the mix.

The themes of JP, depending on if you’re watching the movie or reading the book, is explained in either a watered down and easy-to-digest version of chaos theory (“life finds a way”), or expounded philosophically by Ian Malcom using the basis of chaos theory as a framing device. Every chapter in the book opens with a small explanation from his book (or lecture? It’s been a minute since I read it)of the stages of chaos theory in action, accompanied by an illustration of the uncontrollable variables at play and how they evolve unpredictability throughout the story. The uncontrollable variables are the themes of the story; the hubris of John Hammond, the scientists trusting too hard in their (untested) technology, playing God with things we don’t understand, and trying to control the natural means of life and evolution for no greater purpose outside of commodity. It’s the hypocrisy of the scientists and John Hammond claiming they are doing this for scientific good, but in reality it’s for their own gain. Trying to control anything in this extreme scenario is not only wasteful and excessive, but ultimately fruitless and destructive. 

I think that is where you’re drawing you’re theory from, and while I get why you might assume that’s the MAIN theme, but “control” is only a small part of a bigger issue. It’s not the control itself that’s the issue, it’s who is doing the controlling and for what reason. 



> Where is the line drawn between what man can control and achieve and what is entirely up to nature? The sky seems to be the limit in this day and age due to our technological prowess, but is it really? What if we don't have the control we think we do? You can clone a dinosaur, but that doesn't mean you can show it off in a zoo, just like you can bring a horse to water but you can't make it drink.



Bless your heart, that’s not what that saying means... it means you can give a person an opportunity, but can’t make them take it. 



> In today's world we have more and more people saying that they can just choose whatever gender they want, nature be damned.







> And no, it's not fair that you can't choose your gender, it's not fair that a big aspect of life like that is out of our control, but that's life, that's nature, life may find a way but it isn't always fair.



You’re applying a degree of sentience and human logic to a subject wherein human reasoning is mostly irrelevant. There is natural order in within life that existed before humans discovered it, and it’s only due to there being patterns of organized behavior within nature that exist despite the chaotic elements that nature or life may throw at them. Evolution is order within chaos; adapt or die. “Life finds a way” because it wishes to survive. Look at animals in the tundra or the desert. They survive because generations adapted to the extreme chaos of their environment. Without those animals, other populations of animals would explode to unmanageable degrees. But they don’t because “life found a way,” and it found its way without human intervention. 

That’s what that motif of “life finds a way” really means. Whether or not we as humans, notice it or attempt to modify it, nature will somehow find a way to create its own order from what we deem as chaos. 

On the subject of trannies defying nature and their own illusions of control about their perceived gender-identity, the argument appears to be that nature dealt them a bad hand and it’s unfair. I would argue that it’s actually another element of chaos thrown into the natural order of life. There’s a natural element at play that affects the brain development of a transsexual individual, creating chaos within that person, and essentially creating a generic dead-end. There’s no natural reason for this type of development to exist within humans, as it serves no biological or evolutionary means. It’s abnormal. 

Science and medicine aren’t attempting to control transsexuals, so much as they are attempting to preserve a quality of life for a person afflicted with a lifelong illness. Transsexuals are attempting to control the medical and social narrative surrounding them superficially, essentially putting a bandaid on a bigger issue that they—along with their “allies”—refuse to acknowledge for fear of hurting feelings. No one is really trying to control nature here, as there’s nothing natural about the situation to begin with. It’s more (IMO) attempting to create order from chaos.



> Just like the dinosaurs may break out and start killing people, messing with gender the way we do today is dangerous and has resulted in deaths, this is no laughing matter, we are doing people a disservice by not bring them more down to Earth.



I think I see what you’re implying, but the analogy really falls short when you forget the biggest reason as to why the dinosaurs were able to break out; Dennis Nedry shut down the fences and when they attempted to fix the corrupted system files by rebooting the entire computer mainframe (that everything was attached to). That’s why they had Ellie run to the breaker compound to pump up the main breakers; they were running on auxiliary power because the reboot blew the circuits.

Messing with horomones and shopping in men’s department isn’t really on par with corporate espionage. But I get what you’re trying say, I just think the specific analogy you picked is the wrong one. 

You also missed an opportunity to touch on the Lysinne contingency that the scientists genetically installed into the dinosaurs DNA. I won’t beat you down too hard for forgetting that, as it’s kind of hurriedly mentioned in the movie, along with the whole shutting down the park segment. But here’s a clip: 





The Lysine contingency might have been a better analogy, imo. 



> But there is a tragic element to trannies though, like John Hammond at the end looking at his Amber cane while the sad piano music was playing, the dude was wrong, basically the villain of the story, but he had a dream and it's a shame his dream just didn't jibe with reality, you can't help but have some sympathy (but in this scenario imagine John Hammond is a tranny)



Firstly, I will do no such thing. And secondly...

Assuming we’re going with the Hammond in the movie, he was barely a villain. In the book he definitely was, and before his death he was contemplating ways to build another park and to not make the same mistakes. His downfall was hubris and that he wanted to make money off the dinosaurs. In the movie, Hammond is a more benign and sympathetic character; just a big kid with too much money and a silly dream. The dream was to create something tangible for people to experience, and he states this in relation to his story about having a flea circus when he first came to the states. 

He explains that the circus was motorized and made to look as though tiny fleas were putting on a show, and that children claimed they could see the fleas. His dream was to create something  real that they could see, touch, and experience. Something “not devoid of merit.” 





He goes on to state that “creation is an act of will” attempts to explain that it will work when they have control over it. To which Ellie interrupts with the infamous line that appears to be the basis of this post.





Movie!Hammond’s main downfall is naiveté, where as Novel!Hammond’s is hubris. They both want to create the park for different reasons. Movie!Hammond is concerned with the safety of the park-goers, but Novel!Hammond is really incensed by how poorly this will look to his investors. Movie!Hammond scorns the corporate and commodity element of the park after Gennero, the lawyer, talks about how much money they could make on merchandise alone and flaggereny suggests they have a “coupon day” for those who can’t afford to pay exorbitant fees to see the park. Novel!Hammond is full corporate shill. Both dreams failed for different contextual reasons, but mainly that they were brought to fruition for the wrong reasons. 




> It really is funny how prescient Jurassic Park is, but that's Michael Crichton for you, the dude was smart as hell and way ahead of his time, Rising Sun critiqued political correctness, Disclosure critiqued women in the work force and State of Fear critiqued global warming, but it all boils down to what he was talking about in Jurassic Park, that modern man has a god complex and it's bound to bite us in the ass, like a dinosaur would.



From Wikipedia: 





> *Jurassic Park* is a 1990 science fiction novel written by Michael Crichton, divided into seven sections (iterations). A cautionary tale about genetic engineering, it presents the collapse of an amusement park showcasing genetically recreated dinosaurs to illustrate the mathematical concept of chaos theory and its real world implications.





> Similar to how his other novels represent science and technology as both hazardous and life-changing, Michael Crichton's novel highlights the hypocrisy and superiority complex of the scientific community that inspired John Hammond to recreate dinosaurs and treat them as commodities, which only lead to catastrophe. The similar fears of atomic power from the Cold War are adapted by Michael Crichton onto the anxieties evoked by genetic manipulation.






I don’t know how this relates to trannies, so I’ll just leave this here:


----------



## UQ 770 (Jun 19, 2019)

Clop said:


> The dinosaurs switched genders because of frog DNA, and some species of frogs switch genders because it's in their biology. The entire single-gender bit was to control the population of the dinos similar to sterilization in our pets.
> 
> Are we done?



So you are saying that the existence of trannies is likely related to the chemicals in the water that are turning the freakin frogs gay?

In all seriousness, OP's post is an interesting interpretation even if its reading way the hell too much into things. Its also not really like this bullshit hasn't been around forever anyway. If you look at mythology, plenty of cultures had weird practices and rites where they'd roleplay as the opposite gender and/or take drugs and believe their bodies were actually changing. The difference now is that we have drugs and surgeries that can actually kind-of-sort-of mold you into a facsimile of the other gender. Now that the fantasy is one step closer to reality, it seems to really scare the shit out of people. Though over the years I've just lumped it in with the pop culture singularity we're about to face when designer drugs, VR, predictive algorithms and postmodernism all merge into a supernova of human self-delusion. 

Additionally OP, Kiwi Farms doesn't hate trannies. Its just the trannies on this site that hate the rest of their kind. Those bitches are vicious.


----------



## Dom Cruise (Jun 20, 2019)

It's very vague yeah, but just the general point I was trying to make is Jurassic Park is commentary on the increasing arrogance of modern man due to his technology, which is still just as relevant now as it was 25+ years ago, in this age where people think they can just rewrite the rules of how civilization has functioned for thousands of years completely and make everything up as they go on, nature be damned, people really do act like they can just rewrite reality into whatever they want it to be.

But make no mistake, I'm a supporter of trans individuals at the end of the day, provided they aren't assholes, that's true of anyone, in every demographic you will have assholes and non-assholes.

I'm also no Luddite, if the technology existed to one day truly change someone's gender 100% I'd be all for it, but we're not at that point yet and as with any technological advancement there has to be debate and discussion, which is exactly what the modern left doesn't want, they just want to barrel ahead into everything with absolutely zero debate and discussion or self reflection.


----------



## UQ 770 (Jun 20, 2019)

Generally the "arrogance" of man attempting to control nature has been around since the first human being to pick up a rock and use it to hit something. Just as one can use that rock as a tool, they can also use that rock to beat someone's head in. Or, if they are so inclined, to slam against their own head (this actually produces a pain response/pain high in some people, I guess our species just enjoys brain damage). This is probably a primodial debate.

Edited for messy writing.


----------



## Alex Poulos (Dec 2, 2020)

The Shadow said:


> As a rule KiwiFarms has nothing in particular against trans people. It's troons we dislike. There is a difference.


I can't help it but reading this I have to think of this scene:


----------



## Maamtis (Dec 2, 2020)

That's one big pile of shit.


----------



## Übertroon (Dec 2, 2020)

Crichton was a doctor in medicine, and if there was a prevailing message in his books and movies it's that you should be sceptical about what doctors do and say. I think this ranged from stories where doctors were making patients sick to create patients to siphon money from, to attacking global warming for being humbug.


----------



## cybertoaster (Jan 23, 2021)

You are over analyzing it, the current trans phenomenom is a combination of old human nature and new factors that come into play with the former

For once there's a whole generation born in the mid to late 90s who got exposed to porn really early thanks to streaming video in the early to mid 00s making it more accessible than ever. In the 90s porn was hard to get, adult stores didnt sell to kids, and in any case it was expensive for a kid. The early internet was no different, the press hyped up the porn thing to sell more newspapers but in reality there was not that much porn and it was always behind a paywall using a really sketchy payment system. And good luck getting video on 56k.

Up to the mid 00s most porn was still in mags, vhs and dvd, not that different from porn in the 90s and 80s. Streaming changed that. When I was 10 the most hardcore porn I could see was a pair of boobs in a pg-13 movie. I remember visiting a friend in 06 or so and his 8yo little brother was looking at some pornstar getting it in the ass and having her face glazed with cum.

Now I'm not one of those porn=degeneracy spergs from pol, but just like you shouldnt show the normandy scene from saving private ryan to an 8yo you shouldnt show him anal porn either, or let him see it. Its gonna fuck him up, he hasnt even hit puberty yet and when he does he's going to be fapping his dick raw with this shit, which many did and still do.

The coomer to trooner pipeline is far more common than trannymaxing which some incels do. The latter are the kind that desire sex more than anything and wish they could fuck any time they wanted. Like it or not the only people who can do that is women who are above 2/10 tbh since men always want sex and therefore they will always find some dude willing to bang them. Meanwhile even 10/10 men have to work a little to get some, they cant walk to a chick in a bar and say "lets bang!" but most women could do that if they wanted. So what do incels do? they become a "woman". Some go even further and become trans-bians and try to guilt lesbians into sex. Tbf I seen transmen who will never pass as men try to do the same with gay guys, and they tend to be more successful because in the current year gay men are the bottom bitch of the lgbt community and have to comply to anything, even a chick with a yaoi fetish dressed as dennis the menace and demanding to have vaginal sex because she doesnt like anal. Many male trooners also envy the attention women get while them as the bottom percentile of men get nothing, so they wish they were a cute girl everybody wants to be with.

Back to coomers becoming trooners, this is a textbook case of autogynephilia. They get off at the idea of them as women getting fucked because the women in porn have this amazing super-fake orgasms so they believe if they were a chick getting gangbanged they could coom like never before. Meanwhile IRL many of these chicks binge on H and coke to cope with the fact they fucked 5 guys on camera. Of course the troons dont imagine themselves as an actual female version of themselves since they tend to be fat, ugly and disgusting. Their female version is always bimbo-like, a 11/10. Many of these trooners have prostitution fantasies as well where they get showered with money..........and cum.

Now female troons are a completely different situation. While some older ones (40 or more) tend to be the kind that really feel they should be born as men the newer generation seems to be in almost every case a chick who was dumb enough to believe the conspiracy theory that is the patriarchy and male privilege. I talked to a bunch of them and they all truly believe they would have it better as men, despite all the statistics that say the exact opposite. Its tragicomically when they realize the truth, that they traded a life in tutorial mode for ultra-hard mode. You see it all the time in trans regret communities, women who went from being a 7/10 to a 2/10 men since most became a skinnyfat balding midget with a baby face and hardly any facial hair. Gay men dont like them, women dont give them the time of day. They go from getting no less than 70 matches on tinder a day to being virtually invisible. For women becoming a troon is not an upgrade but a massive downgrade, but some are still doing it. Many others are transtrenders only doing it for attention and clout.


----------



## Android raptor (Feb 11, 2021)

Dinosaurs don't have a gender. They're dinosaurs.


----------



## Cool Dog (Feb 28, 2021)

Just wanted to say its really curious how trooners stop with their gender deliriums the moment they are given antipsychotics like pimozide

Its almost like............its a mental disease or something...


----------

